# My first pen ever!



## johnspensandmore (Nov 18, 2012)

Just kidding! But, after being diagnosed with Leukemia this year, it sure felt like it! It's been a difficult year, to say the least.

Even though I haven't been posting,  I have been lurking about and admiring all of the great pens! Y'all sure have been posting up some great work!

I decided to try my hand at some kit-less pens, and this is my third. It's a roller made from an Italian resin, some coal resin and aluminum. The custom nose piece is Ebonite. It was a challenge and a joy to make!

What do you think?


----------



## johnspensandmore (Nov 18, 2012)

*Oops! Don't know what went wrong, but here's another shot!*


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Nov 18, 2012)

Very well done.


----------



## propencity (Nov 18, 2012)

Beautiful pen John. I like the use of the bands and segments.  And the finish is stunning.


----------



## PenPal (Nov 18, 2012)

John,

I salute a brave man one who is game to tear up a perfectly good bed covering for a pen so
he could acheive a different pic oportunity. Shaggy chic on the outside solid gold inside.

We my SWMBO and you have both travelled thru the valley of the shadow about the same time and I am pleased to relate to you my wife has had three clearences so far and I am
delighted to see you back on deck so cheerful.

Seeing your take on noses, material, threading massive colour impact your result is this pen to be proud of. Clean sparkling professional result IMHO first class.

Onward and upward are my prayers for you.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## seamus7227 (Nov 18, 2012)

FRONT PAGE QUALITY!!! nice work


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Nov 18, 2012)

Excellent craftsmanship!


----------



## bobjackson (Nov 18, 2012)

John, it is beautiful.


----------



## dansills (Nov 18, 2012)

Simply stunning ... An amazing example of craftsmanship.  I love the aluminum work and the bands really set it off.  This one should make front page!   Glad to see your turning.... Looking forward to seeing the next one :wink:


----------



## skiprat (Nov 18, 2012)

Very Impressive!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Jim Burr (Nov 18, 2012)

Glad you're back!! Did my cancer thing last year and all I wanted to do was get back in the shop. Aluminum accents are really cool and that blank is a stunner!!


----------



## azamiryou (Nov 18, 2012)

Gorgeous lines. Glad you posted the second post, before I scrolled down I was thinking "Does it have a clip? And what does it look like capped?"


----------



## bluwolf (Nov 19, 2012)

Nicely done!

Mike


----------



## BSea (Nov 19, 2012)

That is fantastic. I think this is one of the best I've ever seen.  Great use of the solid black with the colored blank.

One question.  How do the aluminum on aluminum threads work with each other?


----------



## RichB (Nov 19, 2012)

Very nice job.  Never tried a kit-less but everyone seems to be driving me into it.  That one is FANTASTIC


----------



## johnspensandmore (Nov 19, 2012)

BSea said:


> That is fantastic. I think this is one of the best I've ever seen.  Great use of the solid black with the colored blank.
> 
> One question.  How do the aluminum on aluminum threads work with each other?



Thanks for the kind words! The aluminum threads works just fine, I like having the metal in the center to give the pen some strength. I do think I'm going to spring for the triple-start.


----------



## keithbyrd (Nov 19, 2012)

Fantastic job - I really like this!  great craftsmanship and materials!


----------



## ALexG (Nov 19, 2012)

Excellent on every aspect, well done!!!


----------



## johnspensandmore (Nov 20, 2012)

pwhay said:


> John,
> 
> I salute a brave man one who is game to tear up a perfectly good bed covering for a pen so
> he could acheive a different pic oportunity. Shaggy chic on the outside solid gold inside.
> ...



Thanks, Peter! I have a six year old princess that keeps me in the game!


----------



## rizaydog (Nov 20, 2012)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Fishinbo (Nov 20, 2012)

It's fiery and full of passion.




________________________________

BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------



## triw51 (Nov 20, 2012)

Awsome job


----------



## 76winger (Nov 20, 2012)

Beautiful work John!


----------



## jeff (Nov 25, 2012)

Looks good on the front page, John :biggrin:


----------



## seamus7227 (Nov 25, 2012)

Congrats on the Front Page John!!!


----------



## Tom T (Nov 25, 2012)

Very very nice pen. So smooth and hot.
Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## maxman400 (Nov 25, 2012)

Congrats on the front cover John, Pen looks great.


----------



## firewhatfire (Nov 25, 2012)

Man that is nice.  I almost bought aluminum to try that but backed out thinking it wouldn't work(or really I wasn't good enough to work with it) Thinking I may need to try now.


----------



## JohnU (Nov 26, 2012)

All I can say is WOW!!!  
And congrats on the from page. Very deserving!


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 26, 2012)

Congratulations on your recovery and your beautiful pen making the front page.


----------



## thewishman (Nov 26, 2012)

Wonderful pen! Makes me wish for a LOVE button instead of just a LIKE button.


----------



## PenMan1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Absolutely OUTSTANDING! One of the first custom pens I've seen in a while that doesn't look like "paint by number". Excellent choice of materials and impeccable execution!

Well done, and good luck with your rehabilitation.


----------



## johncrane (Nov 26, 2012)

Congrats on the front page your pen looks fantastic well done,and get well soon.


----------



## Mike D (Nov 27, 2012)

Very very nice pen and congrats on the front page honors.


----------



## plano_harry (Nov 27, 2012)

That is such a great pen in so many ways!  Love the nose cone; resin combo; shape and hardware.  Wish it were a kit - I would be getting in line!!  I am a long way from making that from scratch.

Congrats on a beautiful pen and thanks for posting!

Harry


----------



## johnspensandmore (Nov 28, 2012)

Too many nice responses to reply to all, so let me just say thanks! I appreciate all the great responses ( and the front page)!


----------



## Wright (Nov 28, 2012)

John a superb pen indeed!! I love the color scheme and the style is perfect!


----------



## Jjartwood (Nov 28, 2012)

The pitch,a swing and it's out of here!
I wouldn't know how to start so I'll just end.IT'S BEAUTIFUL,
THAT IS A FRONT PAGE PEN! 
Mark


----------



## BradG (Nov 30, 2012)

I do like this one John, the depth of the blank is outstanding as is your attention to detail turning it. (you get an extra point from me for using aluminium :biggrin: )

Nicely done


----------



## chugbug (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi John,

Was looking around and just found your pen-- Nice work! 

The red and little touches of yellow remind me of flames-- and with the aluminum trim it gives the pen a real custom hot rod look that I think other finishes might not have given it (like gold or even a more reflective chrome might). Cool-- Hot Rod cool!

If that's just your third pen, I'd love to see more!

Cordially...John


----------



## Banjo2008 (Dec 10, 2012)

Awesome Job!!


----------

